# New shroom just popped up



## zZephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

I've read that mushrooms are generally completely harmless but I was just curious if anyone's seen this one pop up before or knows what species of fungus it is? I'm not really familiar with mushrooms at all but I do enjoy the natural appearance of them.

http://i.imgur.com/Typ0aYH.jpg
(res is far to large to post it directly)


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

Huh that looks like a hairy mushroom:O curious to see how it develops, keep us updated with some more pictures

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## zZephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/Y7izP0Z.jpg

Looks like it grew 9-12 inches overnight and throughout the day. The fungas is actually starting to get out of hand so I dumped a springtail culture I had ready. Hopefully they get on top of it and my frogs don't eat them all.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

Ah i think i have these as well from time to time. Its kinda sad that they grow and decay in one or 2 days

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## comas60634 (Aug 20, 2015)

Had not seen that one before.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

This shroom seems to be a Coprinus species (called "shaggy mane" mushrooms). They are harmless and short-lived but they put on a pretty good show.


----------



## zZephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This shroom seems to be a Coprinus species (called "shaggy mane" mushrooms). They are harmless and short-lived but they put on a pretty good show.


Yea that looks like it. Wish I could've gotten a good look at it mid day before it melted. The stalk has completed deflated and I don't see any other mushrooms sprouting yet.

Thanks for identifying!


----------

